# Say Good Night Lance!



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

Stick a fork in it .............

Done.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703691804575255410855321120.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us

The big lie finally gets out.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished reading the article. So many names beyond LA as well. Teams are going to die in the next few days. I hope the sport survives.


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

Well it's coming from Landis, so he'll need a bit more than his word. Should be interesting none the less.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Why would this come out now?. Lance always defended Landis and Landis is a tool for sending those emails. 

I doubt this will change anything. When "From Lance to Landis" came out, everyone thought that would be a game changer,but it wasn't. 

Whatever the truth is, and I am sure that Landis is telling the truth or at least partially, what is the point? Now he has alot of enemies, and he has no real proof. Greg Lemond is probably his new best friend now.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Why is he bothering with this now? Regardless of whether such allegations are true or not, Landis must realize that these allegations would end up sounding like sour grapes. If he had any interest in the welfare of the sport, he should have owned up right from beginning back in 2006.

As a cynic however, I would not be surprised by the truth of the allegations.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

ps. you have posted this in the wrong section. MODS--please move.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This should have been posted in the Doping Forum.


----------



## chang200 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Pro Cycling forum IS the doping forum now*

I don't say that to be funny, I'm disappointed beyond measure.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

chang200 said:


> I don't say that to be funny, I'm disappointed beyond measure.


Agreed.


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

meh, one of the articles mentions landis' acknowledgement of a lack of documentation to back up his allegations. 

that doesn't make his e-mails any less truthful, but it does make it rather difficult to pursue for any of cycling's governing bodies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

this better be a watertight accusation, otherwise its as good as garbage.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

when was it not??


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Landis will be discredited...again, then made into the next Greg Lemond.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

g29er said:


> Why would this come out now?


Tour of Gila?


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Landis will be discredited...again, then made into the next Greg Lemond.


Which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

No doubt in my mind that the old USPS/Disco team was dirty. Your favorite rider in the Peloton probably doped at some point. Just wondering how much longer the yellow wristband crowd intends to live in delusion.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

> He added that he has no documentation for many of the claims he is making about other riders or officials, and that it will be his word against theirs.


not saying any of them didn't dope but if you have no proof?....

flandis all the sudden felt guilty eh?

Chad


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Doping forum in 4...3....2....

To add something constructive...man, why didn't he just fess up right away and save the millions of dollars in legal fees?

I just don't get it. Cheats, the lot of 'em.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

This just in... Barack Obama is the first black president! 


(now it can be moved to PO instead)


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Andrea138 said:


> This just in... Barack Obama is the first black president!


Why am I always the last to know!?


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Too true*



DZfan14 said:


> No doubt in my mind that the old USPS/Disco team was dirty. Your favorite rider in the Peloton probably doped at some point. Just wondering how much longer the yellow wristband crowd intends to live in delusion.


AMEN !!!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont believe it based upon the claim that LA kept a blood bank in his apartment. 

No way. Too risky and unnecessary.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

nothing will come of this even if it is true 


it is no different than when Frankie did the same thing

Landis spent hundreds of thousands of dollars in his fairness defense fund, implicates Pat McQuaid who will sue his ass off and so might Lance

if you believed he was clean before, and he lied under oath, why believe anything he says now, Tyler Hamilton comes to mind

what an embarrassment 

noting will come of it ~ Floyd has now gone the way of Hamilton, as a weirdo, liar, and a blow to the TDF winners circle

even if it is true he thwarted any possibility of believing him and the story itself, seems pretty unlikely with all that is at stake


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

biobanker said:


> I dont believe it based upon the claim that LA kept a blood bank in his apartment.
> 
> No way. Too risky and unecessary.


Today, year 2010, I would agree.
Prior to 2005, I would say plausible.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

biobanker said:


> I dont believe it based upon the claim that LA kept a blood bank in his apartment.
> 
> No way. Too risky and unecessary.



totally agree, he isn't Belgian lol he is a Texan, which if he is cheating, would go to extraordinary lengths to be successful rather than just keeping it in his fridge or tossing it around like gu packets hah


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is stupid. Pro cyclist dope. they all are doing it or have done it at one point. Get over it! 
If everyone dopes, isn't the playing field still level?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

ljfran2383 said:


> If everyone dopes, isn't the playing field still level?


Not they insist that they don', this thread really does belong in the doping forum.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Just saw a report on the Today Show about this. So it has hit the big time.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

jd3 said:


> Just saw a report on the Today Show about this. So it has hit the big time.



the Today Show is big time?

ahahhahahahahaha


sorry couldn't resist but the Today Show? people really watch that sh!t? morning news gives me the lawls 

Landis won't have a enough cash to buy a pair of slacks or used bike tires when McQuaid and Lance get through with him in court - guy will be riding the same bike for the next 20 years paying off defamation suits 

his sense of guilt all of a sudden overwhelmed him? maybe he say a naked indian in his dreams, or Jim Morrison telling him to go to the press - at least he didn't drag his dog into the mess 

I feel bad for allt hose people who contributed some of the hundreds of thousands of dollars to his "Floyd's Fairness Fund" where is his apology to them???


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I was just wondering, and I know Floyd rides for OUCH Bahati, but does he ever hope to ride in Europe again with a pro team or is he lashing out at those around who he rode with. If they did or did not dope, he's thrown some big names under the bus and for what?


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

With no credibility to speak of, I guess he'll say anything. Whether true or not, and not just about doping but also the "charade" of the governing bodies, what does he truly want to accomplish? He must have Jose Canseco in his corner!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

So, Floyd says it, it's now gospel. He's the most respected truth teller of all times! 

Seriously, there's no point for him to do this other than to get back at LA. There was bad blood (no pun intended) back when Landis left US Postal between him and Armstrong; so once he got hit up in 2006; I have to wonder why it wouldn't have come out then? 

I like LA, I like Hincapie better (whose also mentioned in the article); so now that Floyd has put there names in an email, they certainly must be guilty! Take away all their wins, cause Landis says it's true. 

Here's a suggestion: let's prove the guilt before we continue to point fingers. You can't tell me that prior to 2005 they (testers of the TdeF) weren't working around the clock to detect some form of chemical in LA. All of the sudden he's now guilty because of Landis? 

This does nothing to the sport other than make me happy that I'm started back on the mountain bike kick! (My quick, unsubstantiated vent is now over)


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Floyd can talk all he want and haters and lovers of any rider can shout their argument all night. Unless Floyd had documented proof, pictures, etc, no one wil believe him after the "Dog and Pony Show" he put up.

The only way things will change IMO, is when a top rider gets busted and sings on the spot with proof or a Team Manager comes clean and will show all the documented proof.

The problem is no will because the "cycling community" does NOT CARE!!!!!!! Yes, they don't care. Because if they did, someone big time would come clean knowing that we would not be cast out by his peers for coming clean and would still be able to carry on with his career.

Until someone can speak the truth and not be ostracized by teams, manages, UCI, ASO, Sponsors, etc. it will NEVER happen.

When we stop attending sporting events, buying merchandise, patronizing sponsors, nothing will ever change.

Sports will never be truly clean at any level. That's just life. Every business/profession someone will cheat! 

So everyone get off their high horse about this.

If you competed at ANY type of competitive level, you have "cheated" at some point if you were successful. 

All these guys dope. Doping in sports has been around since the invention of sport and always has and will.

Not just the 80's and 90's in Cycling.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sixgears said:


> With no credibility to speak of, I guess he'll say anything. Whether true or not, and not just about doping but also the "charade" of the governing bodies, what does he truly want to accomplish? He must have Jose Canseco in his corner!


But Canseco was right and after he called out names, they got busted.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



Guinness2009 said:


> Stick a fork in it .............
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...


If you are going to run multiple socks, don't used them in the same thread back to back. Its sad you think so little of us. Although I am curious just how many you have. Let's find out.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

joep721 said:


> If they did or did not dope, he's thrown some big names under the bus and for what?


Pimping the upcoming book deal.

That is the beginning and the ending of this story. Truth one way or the other has nothing to do with this little bout of alleged honesty.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderator's Note*

One sock
Two sock
Three sock
[thunder crash}
Bah ha ha ha 

:lol:


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

biobanker said:


> I dont believe it based upon the claim that LA kept a blood bank in his apartment.
> 
> No way. Too risky and unnecessary.


Hide fridge in a nook or cranny, under or behind something. Place power to fridge on a light switch next to front door. When someone comes to take a sample, turn off fridge so compressor doesn't fire up while they're there. Turn fridge back on when they're gone.

Not basing this on any actual info, just saying it wouldn't be that hard to hide a small fridge with your "products" in it.

Also, how much snooping around a residence are the doping police allowed to do? Are they allowed to turn the place upside down as if they had a warrant? If so, a fridge is risky. If not, not so risky.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

g29er said:


> Why would this come out now?


Hush fund ran dry


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

godot said:


> Hide fridge in a nook or cranny, under or behind something. Place power to fridge on a light switch next to front door. When someone comes to take a sample, turn off fridge so compressor doesn't fire up while they're there. Turn fridge back on when they're gone.


Why bother? This was before anyone got serious about doping AND it was Spain. Why do you think all of these guys lived in Spain?


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Mybe Landis is telling the truth. Maybe not. It's one person's story against another at this point. No proof to support it. After four years of denial, which "Landis" are you going to believe? Who knows what underlying motives exist for these disclosures. In any case, Some say they respect him for "coming clean". I say he's a liar and a putz. Probably better suited for politics.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yes, but you'll recall that Canseco was RIGHT*



sixgears said:


> With no credibility to speak of, I guess he'll say anything. Whether true or not, and not just about doping but also the "charade" of the governing bodies, what does he truly want to accomplish? He must have Jose Canseco in his corner!


You may not like him as a messenger, but he did tell the truth.

bt


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

True or not it is very obvious his last ditch attempt to cash in on a sad career. Pathetic at best


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

how can Landis be financially motivated - he must realize these admissions are going to mean financial ruin - Armstrong will sue him up the wazoo...


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

prunepit said:


> ...attempt to cash in on a sad career...


do tell. I'd love to hear how you expect him to turn emails sent to his sponsors and "cycling officials" into cash.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

blackhat said:


> do tell. I'd love to hear how you expect him to turn emails sent to his sponsors and "cycling officials" into cash.


I suppose he could make some money from interviews and a tell-all book, but that would be short lived.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Finally the denial will have to stop for Lance IMHO. It's gonna be hard to brush this aside. Floyd knows too much. Unless they wack him...


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Finally the denial will have to stop for Lance IMHO. It's gonna be hard to brush this aside.


You realize Valverde is still denying he doped, and Basso only planned to dope


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Landis is telling the truth as he recalls it, and as is the case with everyone that's not necessarily what really happened. Proving they all doped is inherently problematic but it wouldn't be too surprising if this flushes out a few more also ran confessors without much to lose. There are quite a few past samples that could be retested as well. 

One thing for sure the no doubt much threatened LA lawsuits will never materialize in this case, just as was the case with L'Equipe. LA would be a complete fool to have his ex show up to testify in court on the contents of his refrigerator.

Given the political and financial turmoil around the world recently maybe it's time for cycling to implode as well. Something in the air lately.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I suppose he could make some money from interviews and a tell-all book, but that would be short lived.


Even then, it's more than from paying entry fees and not even taking home the T-shirt primes.

If he just tries to do the book, it's all a bunch of sour grapes. If he 'comes clean to the authorities', it's a tell-all of major importance. Nothing more than an attempt to invent cred. 

/I'm not taking a position on which parts of his stories are truth and which are lies. These 'revelations' are likely some of each. I'm only saying that this is an effort to generate an audience, as motivation goes.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Nothing will come of this unless...

If the Feds really get involved and push an investigation of doping syndicates, then maybe this could actually go somewhere. If left to UCI and WADA, will go nowhere.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> One thing for sure the no doubt much threatened LA lawsuits will never materialize in this case, just as was the case with L'Equipe. LA would be a complete fool to have his ex show up to testify in court on the contents of his refrigerator.


I don't think Landis is very bright, but naming Armstrong's ex seems like a pretty smart move. Is he really going to risk forcing his kid's mom to perjure herself under oath?


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

jd3 said:


> Just saw a report on the Today Show about this. So it has hit the big time.



Just made ESPN news this morning as well. The big news agencies are all over this. This is getting airtime on every major news affiliate.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=5203604


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

sbindra said:


> Nothing will come of this unless...
> 
> If the Feds really get involved and push an investigation of doping syndicates, then maybe this could actually go somewhere. If left to UCI and WADA, will go nowhere.


Right, they have little to no investigative power to find evidence, and if the cover-up accusation is true the UCI certainly doesn't want to find anything out.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Dwaynebarry said:


> I don't think Landis is very bright, but naming Armstrong's ex seems like a pretty smart move. Is he really going to risk forcing his kid's mom to perjure herself under oath?


Apparently not, there's a reason Trek settled the recent case against Lemond before she had to testify.


----------



## russman (Apr 25, 2005)

*2 kinds of pro cyclist*

Just remember, there are 2 kinds of professional cyclist...those who dope, and those who get caught. There's no vested interest in comprehensively fighting doping.

Floyd's got nothing to lose. He'll be the next victim of the Lance legal machine. He'll be cast as a vindictive bomb thrower, and the character assassination will commence. Just ask the Andreu's how it works. 

This is nothing new. The allegations have been swarming for years and years.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, because it is rumored that Kristen knew that her husband had bags of blood and EPO in the refrigerator at their home in Europe. Kristen on the stand answering questions, or even sitting there in silence refusing to answer, casts a very negative light on Armstrong. No way she would risk perjury and jail time by lying.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

rook said:


> Yeah, because it is rumored that Kristen knew that her husband had bags of blood and EPO in the refrigerator at their home in Europe. Kristen on the stand answering questions, or even sitting there in silence refusing to answer, casts a very negative light on Armstrong. No way she would risk perjury and jail time by lying.


Landis specifically names her as being present for the exchange of drugs on a couple of occasions.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd read the book.


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

88 rex said:


> I'd read the book.


Which book? how can a new book hold any weight if his first states the exact opposite.....I want my $29.99 back for the first book when the new one comes out! or maybe they will allow exchanges!!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Maybe the next book will be a "choose your own ending" type of thing. Ironic, by coming forward with all of these accusations he's confirmed himself to be a pathological liar.

Now it doesn't matter what he says, it's all meaningless. He has no credibility and will be briefly entertained until the moment that interested parties realize they can't prove any of it and then will be brushed aside once and for all.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Kind of funny to read some taking Landis' accusations as gospel. I trust the guy about as far as I can throw him underwater.
It is sad to think that those who excel must be doping, or so some believe. I'm of the mind that someone is innocent until proven guilty, and I see nothing other than wild accusations so far. Heck anybody can do that, and some of the stuff he claims makes those accused look pretty stupid. "Yea hunny, just hang that bag of blood and the refrigerator, and grab me a beer while you're in there". Good one.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Part 2


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

glad to see the full statement...interesting.

couldn't tell how the guy with the camera felt about Lance could ya?

who is "Julia" ?

Chad


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Dwaynebarry said:


> Landis specifically names her as being present for the exchange of drugs on a couple of occasions.




Poor Kristen. First Armstrong leaves her, hooks up with Sheryl Crow, who he later leaves. Then tells Kristen to shut up if she gets called to the stand.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

First off I will say that it wouldn't surprise me one bit if everyone he mentioned doped. But with that being said, I think Floyd is lying and telling a very exaggerated story. Think about it, with something as transitory as a cycling team would you really risk your reputation by having a mass group doping? Look at how everybody else handles doping, Fuentes, Ferrari and the like. They keep everything extremely coded and secretive, not letting the left hand know what the right is doing. It's like spokes on a wheel, if one breaks the whole wheel doesn't collapse. So then why would USDiscoAstanaShack be any different. Especially after they saw what happened in 98 with Festina.


----------

